# Ligne horizontale écran Macbook Pro Unibody



## iLee (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Hum j'ai un petit soucis avec l'écran de mon Macbook Pro Unibody (Octobre 2008) J'étais sur la 9400M quand une ligne horizontale est apparue en travers de mon écran. Sachant que j'ai des petits problèmes avec cette cartes (sur batterie avec la luminosité faible, la lumière vacille/ des "artefacts" sous safari quand je charge une page web.. ) 

Je me suis dis qu'en switchant vers la 9600M la ligne devrait logiquement disparaitre. Ca n'est pas le cas! Meme problème avec la deuxième carte graphique. J'ai redémarrer mon mac, enlever la batterie blabla, rien y fait, la ligne reste là! 

En faisant une capture d'écran la ligne n'y apparait pas.. Je suis en train de me demander si c'est pas un problème lié à l'écran plutôt.. De plus ce n'est pas une bande noire, elle change de couleur en fonction de ce qui est à l'écran.

Vous en pensez quoi? Vous avez une idée de ce que c'est? Ce qu'il faut faire? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## iLee (25 Octobre 2009)

Bon.. Je suis passé dans un Apple Store. D'après le Genius, il faut remplacer la dalle de l'écran. Pour les vacillements avec la luminosité au minimum ça pourrait être la carte mère. Les pièces ont été commandées. Je vous tiendrais au courant.. Qui sait? Ca peut servir à quelqu'un!


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2009)

Sous garantie ?


----------



## iLee (26 Octobre 2009)

Oui tout est sous garantie. Le meilleur c'est qu'ils n'embarquent pas la machine pour 2semaines. Ils commandes les pièces et quand elles seront là, ils me passent un coup de fils pour que j'apporte le laptop. 5 à 7 Jours maximum normalement


----------



## tyler_durden (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour Ilee

J'ai lu ton post avec beaucoup d'intérêt car il me semble avoir le même problème que toi sur le  même mac que le tien.
J'aimerais donc avoir ton avis si possible.

Je dis "il me semble", car en effet, ces petits parasitages de l'écran  qui ont l'air de se traduire par des lignes horizontales ou verticales, se manifestent chez moi plutot de façon aléatoire et vraiment furtivement (quelques dixiemes de secondes), au point  que j'en arrive à douter de  leur existence.
Il me semble bien pourtant voir parfois des lignes qui traversent mon écran.

Est)-ce que dans ton cas aussi, ces "artefacts" se traduisaient de façon  aléatoire et trés furtivement ou bien était-ce une ligne horizontale qui était affiché en "permanence", ou de façon plus prononcé que moi en bas de ton écran ?

Je me permets de te poser la question ici car je n'ai pas pris l'extension Applecare et ne suis donc plus sous garantie

PS : Comment fais tu pour swicher de la 9600 à la 9400 ?

Merci.


----------



## TheDude32 (29 Mars 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème que toi, sauf que c'était pas avec un mac, mais un écran plat Sony. 
En fait, ce sont des pixels qui rendent l'âme voilà tout. =)
Donc il faut changer l'écran, y'a rien d'autre à faire il me semble. De toute façon, c'est pris en charge par la garantie, donc t'as rien à craindre si ta machine est encore sous garantie bien sûr =)


----------



## tsss (29 Mars 2010)

tyler_durden a dit:


> ..
> 
> PS : Comment fais tu pour swicher de la 9600 à la 9400 ?
> 
> ..



Via les pref système > économiseur d'énergie :

Meilleure perf : 9600

Meilleure autonomie : 9400

Pour tes artefacts, si s'en aient vraiment, c'est un problème de carte graphique, non pas d'écran.


----------



## tyler_durden (31 Mars 2010)

Merci pour le switch Tsss, c était tout simple, mais fallait y penser.

En ce qui concerne les artefacts, je pense aussi qu'il s agisse plutôt d un problème de carte, (voire même un problème de ventilateur) plutôt qu'un problème d'écran d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur différents forums. D'autant que l'écran est relativement neuf (1 an)

Je vous fais parvenir une hypothèse que j'ai pu lire concernant les artefacts, mais j'avoue ne pas m y connaitre assez pour savoir si c'est pertinent.


*Artefacts écran sur les MacBook Pro : la faute aux ventilateurs ?*

Par arnaud
 		Les investigations se poursuivent après la  découverte d'artefacts à l'écran des MacBook Pro Unibody 17' (et  marginalement des 15'). Selon certains utilisateurs, le fait de régler la vitesse des ventilateurs à 3000  tpm élimine les problèmes. Ceux-ci seraient donc plus liés à un  mauvais réglage de ventilation qu'à la carte graphique nVidia 9600 M.

Selon les retours utilisateurs sur les forums Apple, les  machines touchées ne décolleraient pas des 2000 tpm niveau ventilation,  aboutissant aux artefacts constatés. Si la chose se confirme, elle  serait indéniablement une bonne nouvelle car pourrait sans doute être  corrigée par une petite mise à jour interne. À vérifier.


Voila, si j'en sais plus, je vous tiens au courant. 
Si quelqu'un sait quelque chose à ce sujet, qu'il nous le dise.

Merci


----------



## Jerome017 (1 Avril 2010)

Salut, 
je viens de lire ton post.
J'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi avec la même machine en 2,8Ghz et un disque dur de 320Go en 7200rpm.
Mon MacBook Pro est partit 5x en réparation, après j'ai contacté le SAV qui me l'a échangé...

J'ai eu en retour le même mais avec lecteur de carte SD et un disque dur de 500Go en 7200rpm ... 

...qui est en réparation....


----------



## tyler_durden (1 Avril 2010)

J'ai appelé Apple qui m'ont dit qu'ils étaient effectivement au courant de cela, mais que ce n'était pas un problème ni un défaut...

Après leur avoir expliqué que, personnellement, je considèrais ces artefacts, ces parasitages de l'écran comme un défaut,et même un problème, ils m'ont répondu qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un défaut MATERIEL, et qu'une mise à jour serait prochainement disponible afin de pallier à ce problème.

Les macbook pro 17'', qui connaissaient bcp plus ce genre de problèmes ont fait l'objet d'une mise à jour, j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour les 15'', chez qui le problème reste très marginal selon eux.


----------



## tsss (1 Avril 2010)

J'avoue que l'argument est difficile a entendre quand on a connaissance du problème pas si vieux des cartes graphiques 8600 qui produisaient aussi des artéfacts, avant leur décès total.

Les artéfacts sont dû soit à :

- un problème de refroidissement, quand la carte est sollicitée et que les ventilos sont à l'ouest (ou quand la carte n'est pas sollicitée et que les ventilos sont  pire qu'à l'ouest).

- un défaut des composants de la carte graphique (GPU ou autres).

A quel moment ces artéfacts se produisent (utilisation poussée) ? et à quelle vitesse tournent les ventilos (istatpro pourra te renseigner) ?


----------



## tyler_durden (5 Avril 2010)

Tsss,

Ces artefacts se produisent surtout au démarrage du mac, sur l écran gris, et trés souvent loesque je suis sur internet. 

C'est peut etre parce que j y prête plus attention maintenant, mais j'ai l impression que ils se produisent de plus en plus fréquemment.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------

Pour la vitesse des ventilos, je n en sais rien du tout.
Mais ca ne se produit pas forcément lorsque plusieurs processus sont en train de tourner ca peut aussi bien se produire lorsque je ne fais rien sur mon ordi...(enfin, si, je réfléchis lol)


----------

